# A thread which you remove every word of sentence.



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

In this you must your sentences you would, but then back and every *third* and leave rest untouched.

The first we should is decide topic we like to. Shellfish?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

You will that the title says "every word" the post "every third". Remove every word please, every word, your sentence cease to.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Please note:

EVERY THIRD. COUNT THREE. EVERY THIRD SHOULD BE. THIRD WORD.

Don't pre-plan sentences, it be done afterwards. (This sentence pre-planned. NO MORE THIS ONE).


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

So we're to remove third word our posts? Is that it works? What about ending of?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> So we're to remove third word our posts? Is that it works?


Yes, you remove every word. You're right.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Every third.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

But what ending our? How does work?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> But what ending our? How does work?


I do get what are trying say. You seem be doing fine so, keep doing you're doing.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I do get what are trying say. You seem be doing fine so, keep doing you're doing.


What I'm to understand that: what happens sentences end reaching the word? Is it to transfer the next or what?

It makes sense!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Good point. You must at every. Suppose you a sentence one more left before of the word. Restart at the sentence. This is I command.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I really to go the grocery but I too lazy. Instead I starve tonight.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Good point. You must at every. Suppose you a sentence one more left before of the word. Restart at the sentence. This is I command.


I finally. Thank you elucidating. This must very useful wasting an valuable concept time. My calculus will do.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

When you your calculus, must remove third term.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

It is to come a conversation I can't what's being. We were shellfish? May I and ask you are little tipsy? 

Mindless amusement be sure.

.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not, I'm drunk.


No, not. This is sober. I am though, so this keep me. We got topic because to the to Dodecaplex. I do shellfish though.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

You must bored, Couchie.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I see.

lim (x^2 * sin(3/x)
x--> infinity

= lim (x^2 * sin(x) )
x--> infinity

= lim (sin x^2)
x--> infinity

Let f = 1/x^2



Ugh, screw nonsense.

Master Couchie, show us this problem solved.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Sentence escapes!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> I see.
> 
> lim (x^2 * sin(3/x)
> x--> infinity
> ...


I stopped calculus by when I computers are to do by numerical in fractions a second.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Here will be a test, and hopefully will be an interesting vignette at same time. From wikipedia in case you're wondering.

Glazunov wrote ballets; eight symphonies many other works; five concertos (for piano; for violin; for cello; for saxophone); string quartets; piano sonatas other piano ; miscellaneous instrumental ; and some. He worked with the Michel Fokine create the Les Sylphides. was a of piano by Frédéric , orchestrated by . He was given the by Serge to write to The after Lyadov failed to do . Glazunov refused. , Diaghilev sought the then- Igor Stravinsky, wrote the .

It's very how important can be . :tiphat:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I stopped calculus by when I computers are to do by numerical in fractions a second.


Yes, but outdated computer not support revolutionary every term method.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I know story of and Firebird was implied what I decipher. I remember that Lyadov not ordered paper or so myth goes. That was lazy of Lyadov.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The Ten, numbers five seven according to way of.

Thou shalt kill. 
Thou shalt commit adultery. 
Thou shalt steal.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Bruckner liked!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hi guys, are you today? Talking about and Lyadov - of my things, as as popcorn, TV, music. I like think how you?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think is what been missing my life.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

If I a little
with six to every,
then this and confusing
will destroy in little.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont a thing!


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Seeing as talking about, who had cocktail at Christmas dinner?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

An Die Freude said:


> Seeing as talking about, who had cocktail at Christmas dinner?


That was.

Didn't you her? That's I heard.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I didn't actually. Was the thousand island used on prawn cocktail?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I just the film, rum Diary, was bad I chock up to director. The had potential be great funny, but didnt seem have a vision for the film be and every scene slow. Obviously lead role was pretty well.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

This thread just too. I think need to it right. Stupid rules.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

God bless,
Land that love.
Stand beside, and guide 
Through the with a from above.
From the, to the,
To the, white with 
God bless, My home sweet
God bless, My home sweet. 

I think ruined the.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever played their organs?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

from wikipedia:

In 1962, Stravinsky returned the Soviet to celebrate 80th birthday, visited the conservatory and, to his Robert Craft, and said "!" when he a photograph the composer display.

:lol: there's not better example!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I think speak for of us I say is the thread that Classical has produced.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think we should about something different. Conversation is confusing for.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Here I listening to und Isolde the 1000th and cheese. A good night.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Has anyone ever played their organs?


Hey, why you stealing jokes?


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Here I listening to und Isolde the 1000th and cheese. A good night.


Personally, I Mozart's The Flute. Less wallowing love's death half an.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> Personally, I Mozart's The Flute. Less wallowing love's death half an.


I am René Jacobs' of that on the of January. I will to it many times I did Don Giovanni. I will sure I tell everyone the current thread like did with Giovanni. :devil:


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

But, alas, last opera, Clemenza Di is largely today. I haven't to it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> But, alas, last opera, Clemenza Di is largely today. I haven't to it.


His last was The Flute.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> His last was The Flute.


Oh! That's weird, La Clemenza Tito is 621 while Magic Flute K. 620.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> Oh! That's weird, La Clemenza Tito is 621 while Magic Flute K. 620.


Die Zauberflöte composed after Clemenza Di. Get your right.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Die Zauberflöte composed after Clemenza Di. Get your right.


Ok, ok, layman looking the figures have probably that mistake. Sorry!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder will happen Aramis finds thread.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> I wonder will happen Aramis finds thread.


Weren't most of his crazier posts already like this, words being skipped and all?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Weren't most of his crazier posts already like this, words being skipped and all?


Hey! You aren't the rules! You are following the! You know I mean.

%&#@!! :scold:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I am.

:tiphat:


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

I am tired but I can't stop this thread it is best idea have ever.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Am I it right?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm so. I'm just here, yawning, to go bed. I sleep. But in too of a to sleep. blame my.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Blame your?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

^ Wife, I.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Sofronitsky said:


> Am I it right?


Just perfect, .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

We need make another where we crazy things. Backwards?


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

I just a huge in the and it really bad. The smell awful. I am very mature


----------

